# [SOLVED] Remote Web Workplace - printing



## nitaobx (Nov 29, 2007)

I have an employee working at home using Remote Web Workplace to remote into her office computer. She is unable to print to her local (at home) printer. What needs to be done to get this working?


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Remote Web Workplace - printing*

You need to install the printer on the server as well. Otherwise it will not map correctly. This is similar to Terminal Servers in this fashion I believe.

I googled this issue and found someone else with the problemand the response is pretty much identical to mine.

here:

http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/...ver/SBS_Small_Business_Server/Q_21995334.html

and here:

http://www.smallbizserver.net/Default.aspx?tabid=53&forumid=23&postid=1820&view=topic


----------



## nitaobx (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Remote Web Workplace - printing*

Thank you for the information. Printer is now up & running.


----------

